# Avatars



## Loob

I seem, today, to be unable to see most posters' avatars - though I can see some, including mine.

Is it just me?


----------



## swift

I’ve had no issues seeing avatars today, Ms. Loobita. I can see your baby T-Rex just fine. Maybe clearing your browser’s cache or refreshing with Ctrl + F5 (Win OS) ~ will do the trick?


----------



## Loob

I'll try that, Don José!


----------



## swift

Let me know! Sometimes the browser won’t load images due to recent server updates—it can’t find them where they used to be, etc. Perhaps that’s the culprit. Have you come across similar issues with other websites or fora _today_, Doña Looba?


----------



## Loob

Clearing the cache worked - thank you!


----------



## swift

Ah, that’s my first instinct! Glad it worked!


----------



## Loob




----------



## mkellogg

It worries me that clearing the cache worked for you, but I'm not going to complain!


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> It worries me that clearing the cache worked for you


----------



## Barque

mkellogg said:


> It worries me that clearing the cache worked for you,


Just curious - why does it worry you, Mike? Do you mean it shouldn't have been necessary?


----------



## mkellogg

If everything is working right, it shouldn't be necessary to clear the cache ever. I think there was a problem with our CDN (the website where the avatars are hosted) and it didn't recover gracefully when the CDN came back online. That is the technical explanation!


----------



## Barque

I see. Thanks.


----------

